# Custom Tegu enclosure in Illinois



## Melissa Vazquez (Oct 10, 2016)

Hi everyone, just joined this site as I am looking for a 6x2x3 enclosure that's available for sale in Illinois. I would also be willing to pay someone locally to have one built.

Please let me know if you can help me out.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Melissa Vazquez said:


> Hi everyone, just joined this site as I am looking for a 6x2x3 enclosure that's available for sale in Illinois. I would also be willing to pay someone locally to have one built.
> 
> Please let me know if you can help me out.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Welcome Melissa-this is an informative site with nice members. A search of threads and you'll see some excellent designs.


----------

